# Grass ID



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Trying to figure out what grass this is. I call it blue grass, I know cattle eat the heck out of but it turns an ugly brown color when it's ready to be baled. Only thing I don't like about it cause people think it's Bahia grass in a bale when it's not. It's a blue color when it's not over mature like so in the picture, yeilds right with coastal. Just wanna know what it is so I can do some research and decide if I want to kill it or keep it. Thanks


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't tell a lot from the picture but it resembles dallisgrass. The main difference between it and bahia is the seed heads are alternately placed on the stem.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Doesn't have large leaves like dallis grass. I sprayed the feild with pastora if that helps for 
Identification


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pull one out and give us a close-up Colby when you get a chance. I enjoy a good mystery....but like Lane said, the pannicle sure looks like Dallis grass.....but a close-up sure would help.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Around here the seed heads look bigger than that on Dallis grass. Dallis also seems to grow more as a clump grass. Maybe I just have not seen a thick stand of it.

If you had not ruled out Bahia I would have said it was Tifton9 Bahia. I have drilled a lot of T9Bahia the last two years and it sure looks a lot like what is in your picture.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I have drilled a lot of T9Bahia the last two years and it sure looks a lot like what is in your picture.


Never knew of such a grass.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> Never knew of such a grass.
> 
> Regards, Mike


http://www.tifton.uga.edu/fat/bahiagrass.htm


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

For sure not dallisgrass. As the 2 different chemicals I sprayed on this feild will kill dallisgrass. The grass is a blue color before it seeds out. This in the picture is super rank stuff Way over mature and it's turned green.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

The seed head reminds me a little of vasey grass but I thought it was more of a clump grass and by the looks of the grass in the picture it is a spreading grass.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Colby pastora will not kill dallisgrass. The only thing I have found to control it is glyphosate.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's some better pictures hopefully. Has a blue tint grows like Bahia grass... Has leaves on bottom and just a stem and seed head. Doesn't grow in clumps. These pictures are from a grazing feild.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree it's positively not Dallisgrass.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Colby said:


> Here's some better pictures hopefully. Has a blue tint grows like Bahia grass... Has leaves on bottom and just a stem and seed head. Doesn't grow in clumps. These pictures are from a grazing feild.


http://plants.usda.gov/factsheet/pdf/fs_padi6.pdf

http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/WEEDS/knotgrass.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks right Mike, 
Thanks!


----------

